# Negocio seguro: Gasolineras



## Desalador (21 Jul 2008)

Hola amigos. El otro día hablando con un amigo me decía que en esta época, un negocio cojonudo era montar una gasolinera. ¿Cómo lo veis? Parece razonable pensar que es un negocio con mínimo riesgo.


----------



## chameleon (23 Jul 2008)

ni de coña
con la crisis que se avecina va a haber una contracción del consumo brutal
las gasolineras trabajan con unos márgenes muy pequeños. los robos de gasolina va a ser el pan nuestro de cada día.

si ganaran mucho dinero nos atenderían chicas en topless, de piernas torneadas, carnes enjutas y con un sentido del pudor prácticamente inexistente que limpiarían por parejas los parabrisas de nuestros coches frotando sus cuerpos húmedos con algún baile sensual.

he dicho


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> Hola amigos. El otro día hablando con un amigo me decía que en esta época, un negocio cojonudo era montar una gasolinera. ¿Cómo lo veis? Parece razonable pensar que es un negocio con mínimo riesgo.



Dile a tu amigo que no invierta en nada que se le ocurra, menudo lince... :o


Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jul 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> Hola amigos. El otro día hablando con un amigo me decía que en esta época, un negocio cojonudo era montar una gasolinera. ¿Cómo lo veis? Parece razonable pensar que es un negocio con mínimo riesgo.



En mi opinión creo que los únicos que ganan a parte de los productores de petroleo es el gobierno que se está inchando a cobrar impuestos. Tened en cuenta que tanto las petroleras como las gasolineras tienen cobrar más dinero por su gasolina porque debe de pagar el petroleo más caro, sin embargo los gobiernos cobran un tanto por ciento por el precio de la gasolina. Por lo tanto a mayor precio, más dinero para las cuentas del estado.

Si hace 1 años el precio del petroleo era de 1€, y ahora es de 1,35€, el gobierno recauda un 35% más de dinero por impuestos en combustibles.

Salu2.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Jul 2008)

El verdadero margen de una gasolinera está en la tienda, la venta de combustibles te da unos 10 centimos por litro, y eso ni no te pilla un centro comercial cerca ni si estas dentro del casco urbano junto a otra gasolinera. 



El desembolso es enorme y yo creo que es mas seguro una huerta solar que una gasolinera de esas.


----------



## malayoscuro (23 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ni de coña
> con la crisis que se avecina va a haber una contracción del consumo brutal
> las gasolineras trabajan con unos márgenes muy pequeños. los robos de gasolina va a ser el pan nuestro de cada día.
> 
> ...



está claro que no es el mejor momento para este negocio.


----------



## tejoncio (24 Jul 2008)

olvidalo.

7-8 ctms por litro, con consumos a la baja, y los camiones (que son los que se dejan algo mas de pelas) tienen ya depositos grandes de gasoil en sus cooperativas o casas, repostan lo justo para llegar a esta.
y lo digo porque tenemos una EESS en la familia.


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2008)

Aprovecho este hilo sobre gasolineras para hacer llegar una tabla que me ha llegado por mail donde se preguntan a que viene la subida de la gasolina si la subida del petroleo ha sido contrarestada por la revalorización del euro frente al dolar.


_*Año / 1 $ = / barril en dòlars / barril en euros / litre de gasolina al sortidor*_
2000 1,20 € ----- 60 $ -------------72,00 € ----------- 0,82 €
2008 0,64 € ----- 110 $ ---------- 70,40 € ---------- 1,28 €


_Como puede ser que si en 8 años el precio del barril de petróleo en euros ha bajado casi un 3%

El precio de la gasolina en el surtidor haya subido más de un 56%?

No me creo ni más listo ni más tonto que cualquier otro y si algún experto economista me lo explica

con argumentos bien fundamentados seguramente lo entenderé. Pero mientras tanto no puedo dejar de pensar

que nos están tomando el pelo (y el dinero).

Pásalo 
_


----------



## fros (24 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo sobre gasolineras para hacer llegar una tabla que me ha llegado por mail donde se preguntan a que viene la subida de la gasolina si la subida del petroleo ha sido contrarestada por la revalorización del euro frente al dolar.
> 
> 
> _*Año / 1 $ = / barril en dòlars / barril en euros / litre de gasolina al sortidor*_
> ...



Pues es verdad. Yo también tenía en mente la gran devaluación del dólar que sin embargo no ha servido para que bajara o se mantuviera el precio de la gasolina.

En cuanto a los márgenes de las gasolineras es cierto que la ganancia en su mayoría está en la tienda porque los márgenes son pequeños. Lo que me ha gustado ha sido la idea de los paneles solares. He estado en Berlín tres días y me ha comentado un ingeniero de allá cómo estaba el tema y la verdad, mucho no le he podido decir. Sólo que el precio de KW que estuviera tranquilo que no creo que bajase. Antes al contrario, tiende a subir. Tengo 4 Hectáreas de Rústico en un pueblo muy cercano al pueblo y a un Polígono industrial al lado de la carretera y he pensado en poner algo. Esto de la Energía solar puede ser una buena cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (24 Jul 2008)

fros dijo:


> Tengo 4 Hectáreas de Rústico en un pueblo muy cercano al pueblo y a un Polígono industrial al lado de la carretera y he pensado en poner algo. Esto de la Energía solar puede ser una buena cosa.



ten cuidado. los incentivos del gobierno a la solar están bajando. ahora se paga menos por la solar. antes se pagaba 5 veces el precio del KW, ahora creo que son 2,5.

además no se trata de poner unos paneles y dejar que pase el tiempo, tardas unos 10 años en recuperar la inversión, y tienes otros 10 para ganar algo hasta que los paneles caduquen (si... caducan)

tienes que tener un vigilante porque los robos de paneles es lo más normal del mundo, tienes que repararlos etc... un dolor de cabeza...
se gana más vendiendo pipas en el fútbol


----------



## fros (24 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ten cuidado. los incentivos del gobierno a la solar están bajando.* ahora se paga menos por la solar. antes se pagaba 5 veces el precio del KW, ahora creo que son 2,5.*
> 
> 
> Gracias por la observación . Ahora entiendo lo que me quería decir este chaval alemán. él me decía que temía que los precios bajasen y no sabía a qué diablos se refería porque la luz no ha hecho más que subir. Uséase que el precio pagado por KW por energía solar está subvencionado. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
> ...


----------

